# Friday Pictures!!!!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wife took the kids to Splashway in Sheridan


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

We got a new family member this week.









It's a Pig in a Blanket!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Some shuttle pics from last friday


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Granddaughter still winning her share....

Another Care Package for the troops...Comps. of Tortuga, Thanks Jim

Val..

Cheap farm labor......


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Ducks driving Chickendog crazy


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wife showing off a new outfit. She's fine and all mine









Stuck in the mud at bridge bait. Did a lot of trailer damage. Not happy...









Neighborhood pool with my kiddos









Welcome to the gun show


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

weapons of mass destruction from last weekend at the ranch
drink of choice, Gangsta on da rocks
we did manage to actually conduct business and put clients on a good axis
what's left over of our ranch limo when it met with Tannerite
our new archery 3-d range complete with tracks and pop-ups


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Time to call Centerpoint.
Good day on the lake.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Unlucky redfish caught twice. One hook in mouth, other found in gill. Actually lucky because I removed both and released him. Just 19"

VERY close call with barge down in Bolivar

"COCO" having a blast from Memorial Day Weekend.

Easy Bay sunset


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Watch Out Houston, There's A New RN In Town! A lot of hard work paid off for my youngest niece.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

I caught Tuesday 40 miles out of Surfside, ~200 lb. Blue Marlin!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Dance Recital Pics*

Girls had dance recital this week.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

NOLA last weekend...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

..


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Welcome to the gun show
> 
> View attachment 493793


Ha! Sealed with a kiss! lol!









Blacktip on the Jetties









What we thought was the winning Red for the Hall of Fame Tourney last week. Once measured by Weigh Master, it went a hair over 28". Weighed 8.85lbs and 1st Place was 8.95lbs, so it would have been second. Released at the pier. 









Last night at the Jetties. My Fire Captain with a 33" Red. Those fish grips are great. Caught a mess of Gulf Trout for fish tacos tonight here at the Station. 









Before









After









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Great pics 2Coolers! Happy Friday!

Princess Emmie graduating pre-school. 
Stick Bug - lots of these guys around this year
My latest project...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

posted this in an earlier thread, but it belongs in friday pictures.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A recent weekend on the Ditch in Sargent.
The seaweed in the surf was BAD.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Mexican porpoises


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Dove bird in my Live Oak










I got within 12" from her










Yesterday's Rain on 249 heading home- Thank god for rain










School Time


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pleasure Pier in Galveston*

The kids and Rex and I at Pleasure Pier last Sunday.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

took the kids offshore for some fishing



















chickens before









chickens after


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo

Chicken

few topwater bass

A look from my office (Teaching Center) this morning


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

friend took this somewhere in houston,lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Two Projects-1 photo*

Shaving brush, I cast in resin and added aluminum shavings, used silver badger hair on a 21mm knot

Deer antler from Virginia. Chrome hardware and did some inlay stone work to bring out the antler markings.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

> VERY close call with barge down in Bolivar


Wow, that barge was bearing down on my buddy's place. Scary!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

New to me truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Ms Lucy


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

holy **** man, that red turned out gorgeous! i might have to buy a pup from that breeder after all! wow!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> holy **** man, that red turned out gorgeous! i might have to buy a pup from that breeder after all! wow!


X2 great lookin pup


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Crazy native people I work with in Alaska!!







That's the arctic ocean frozen!!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

ROT Rally Day 1


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Sign i am working on today.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

24th anniversary meal
Moving down to the pass for the summer
A little dessert


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Summer Kickoff










4 wheeler









Magazine Cover


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Good Week and weekend*

Some pics from a weekend in Baton Rouge and tubing in Denham Springs

























We're Starting to Build Custom Pits at work. Our first Product to sell!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Last Saturday.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Bass-zilla my brother caught last weekend while fishing artificial. Private tank on our south Texas ranch.

What do you say it weighs?


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Waiting for this guy to get old enough to leave mama come July 2nd.
Mama is a Senior Hunter and Dad is a Master National Hunter.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Ready for Jet Ski Fishing*

Got the new Waverunner, check














The IceChest configured and put together, check














The Lowrance HDS-5 Gen-2 with Nautic Insight Installed, check







And a Short Video of the Alabama-Coushatta POW-WOW
View attachment VIDEO00282.wmv


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

...


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Some of my little buddy Schooner


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

*Meat haul yesterday !!!*

26 grouper ,12 snapper, 2 pompano and 4 kings !!!!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Rain yesterday








Cactus are blooming








Some buddies and me taking a picture with Charlie Robison after his concert.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

*1 month old yesterday.*

Hunter Jacob


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Din Din*

Daughter turns 16 - ( She let me take her out to Dinner this year )

Sunset trout before the trolling motor pin busted

Daughters Request of Simple Blacken Trout

Another Variance of a Polish - Mex Chicken Tortilla Soupa

A-- eeee Another Variance of a Polish-Cajun Jambalaya


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Got another one gradiated.
Proud daddy
The old ball and chain


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Here are a few for Friday


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Hullahopper said:


> Watch Out Houston, There's A New RN In Town! A lot of hard work paid off for my youngest niece.


Congrats! My daughter was accepted into SFAs Nursing program starting this fall.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

CORNHUSKER said:


> The old ball and chain
> 
> View attachment 494016


HOLY CR*P Cornhusker, I didn't know that you were a card-carrying member of the "Ugly Dude - Hot Wife" Club. Well done, sir, well done.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> HOLY CR*P Cornhusker, I didn't know that you were a card-carrying member of the "Ugly Dude - Hot Wife" Club. Well done, sir, well done.


She thinks my tractor's sexy. :brew:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> HOLY CR*P Cornhusker, I didn't know that you were a card-carrying member of the "Ugly Dude - Hot Wife" Club. Well done, sir, well done.





CORNHUSKER said:


> She thinks my tractor's sexy. :brew:


 Thanks God his daughter took after Momma and not his ugly mug. Congrats to your daughter Brad. :brew2:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> She thinks my tractor's sexy. :brew:


She has bad vision?:slimer:

J/K Good looking family.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*National Trails Day on TPWD Columbus Paddling Trail, Colorado River*

Beautiful day to be on the river. If we don't get lots of rain soon there wont be much more paddling going on.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> HOLY CR*P Cornhusker, I didn't know that you were a card-carrying member of the "Ugly Dude - Hot Wife" Club. Well done, sir, well done.





FREON said:


> Thanks God his daughter took after Momma and not his ugly mug. Congrats to your daughter Brad. :brew2:





saltwatersensations said:


> She has bad vision?:slimer:
> 
> J/K Good looking family.


Y'all are braver than me...that dude Cornhusker looks mean. :spineyes:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

swifty said:


> Y'all are braver than me...that dude Cornhusker looks mean. :spineyes:


 If Goofy is a synonym for mean, then you are correct.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

swifty said:


> Y'all are braver than me...that dude Cornhusker looks mean. :spineyes:


nahh, he's a nice dude, he buys lunch. Matter of fact, he's buying my lunch this coming Monday.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Pics from Sierra Leone*

Was in Africa last week for the first time. Unfortunately not hunting. 
We saw this guy in a wheelchair getting pulled by a motorcycle. They were going over 30mph. If you could have seen the wheels on that wheel chair. Crazy!! Also a beach/palmtrees/fishing boats scene.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*Loggerhead Shrikes*

1. Baby loggerhead shrikes the day before they left their nest
2. Mama shrike was not happy about me taking their picture!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> HOLY CR*P Cornhusker, I didn't know that you were a card-carrying member of the "Ugly Dude - Hot Wife" Club. Well done, sir, well done.


It's a distingushed club. I'm a card carrying member.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Its about to go down! Mmmmmmmm We just got a good rain here at the house too! Plenty rain water saved for the plants


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*New family member*

We got this young lady a little over a week ago. I forgot how much fun
a lab pup can be.


----------



## jason_mfp1 (Feb 3, 2008)

One word for this spoiled!!!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

my Boykin has done this a couple thousand time









and hates these


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> We got this young lady a little over a week ago. I forgot how much fun
> a lab pup can be.


Belle the Hell dog gets that look in her eye sometimes. Mischievious. Cute girl.


----------

